# Finder problems in 10.5.8



## Slrman (Apr 27, 2010)

I have an older PowerBook. A 1 GHz G4 Titanium with OSX 10.5.8 installed. I have the Memory maxed at 1 GB and everything seems to be running well except a new problem has appeared in the Finder. When I try to Get Info either through right clicking and the pop-up menu or bu using Cmd+I, I get the rotating rainbow and then the Finder window closes without the Info window ever appearing.

When I try to open the Finder Preferences from the Menu, the same thing happens. All of this is preventing me from adjusting permissions and user access settings.

I've run the disk utilities and repaired preferences as well as verified the hard drive. All seems OK there, but the problem persists.

This is a new problem as I don't recall it happening earlier. I haven't added any software or upgraded the OSX, so, as my old aunt used to say, "Something has gone moofky foofky."

Anyone have any ideas? Gratitude is given in advance. ray:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You could trash the Finder's preference file.

<Mac HD>/Users/<yourusername>/Library/Preferences/cam.apple.finder.plist


----------



## Slrman (Apr 27, 2010)

There was a strange solution. Because I live in Brazil and am going to make this Powerbook available to a student, I changed the language to Portuguese in the International area of System Preferences. My own Portuguese is far from perfect, so I changed it back to English and the problem went away.

I had tied deleting the Finder permissions several times and it didn't help at all. Why this did, I have no idea. I'd be delighted if someone could explain it to me.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It could be that all the parts of the OS needed to work in Portuguese are not installed, or have been removed. If the Powerbook is going to be used in a different language, it is best to reformat the drive and reinstall the OS in that language.


----------



## Slrman (Apr 27, 2010)

That could be. But I do not have a leopard install disk. Nor am I going to reformat the hard drive. That's a Windows solution and rarely needed for a Macintosh. If I had the Install CD< That's what I would have done when the problem first appeared. As it is, I'l just leave it in English. Almost all students here are studying English anyway, so this will give someone a bit more incentive, right?


----------

